# Looking for my cob's first owner



## Tonibird83 (1 October 2014)

Not sure if this is in the right place? Maybe should be in the tracing part?

Anyway, my cob's first passported owner is Kim O'Leary in Leeds. Does anyone have her contact details/know who she is? I'm not sure if she's a private owner or dealer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cloppy (3 October 2014)

hi did you get my pm, was the information helpful?


----------



## Tonibird83 (5 October 2014)

Wow, thanks Cloppy!


----------

